# Flying into the sub £1000 bracket!!!!



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

how happy am I!!! 

just got my insurance renewal through the post... and its gone from £1300 down to £889!!!!!!!     :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Ive been with A-Plan for the past 2 years... and they've got me for another!


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Wow!!! That's great!

So what's caused the sudden drop then, is it because you've gone over an age boundary that's brought it down (not that I think these exist after turning 21 then 25 and seeing no difference in premiums!), or have you moved house, or have points come off your license?

I've been with A-Plan for 2 years and my renewal is in November, I hope a similar thing happens to me, I'm currently paying £1550.

Paul


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

A-Plan 4 me as well  last 4 years
In London and down to £853 
Its gone down the last 3 years

Best regards Alan


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

I got a new quote yesterday R32GTR, 

Adrian Flux £810 thats up about £100

James Ryan Thornhill £640 0115 922 8181

Thats fully comp with all the business, 34years, clean licence, full no claims, I was chuffed at that.


Calv


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Just got under the bar too. Tett Hamilton £953.95 with protected NCB and an excess of £650. Thats for a 27 year old + wife with an SP30 with 7 years NCB.

Got a few left to call but quite happy seeing as though Adrian Flux gave me a renewal of £1200 plus another £200 in charges  They did say ring them and they would beat any quote given. I might just do that to **** them off


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Mine is about 1300 but I on;y have 3 yrs NCB at the mo 
so better results soon


----------

